# Lost Rocket Box on Poudre



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think I am brave enough to open any found rocket box on a river unless I know for sure what is inside.

I hope you find it...


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Do you recall about where you lost it? It might be found near the end of the season/early fall when the water is low and clear.


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, we flipped in 3 way. And the clips holding it in must have popped open because when the raft was flipped over it was not there.

I think if it is found it will be more likely when the water goes down.

It is the usual rocket box color, but also has some blue paint on it. It has yellow duct tape labeled "emergency", but I doubt that will still be on.


----------

